# Rainy Day Solution



## monty (Jul 28, 2006)

Here's a pic of a thing I did last weekend while smoking during a rainy day. The pipe is a six inch one piece elbow. Ran my thermometer cable right up through it. The elbow fit right over the GOSM vent and I left it wide open with out any problem. I pointed the vent away from the wind source as you can see by the Thin Blue Smoke.


----------



## bob-bqn (Jul 28, 2006)

That's a great idea Monty! :D


----------



## monty (Jul 28, 2006)

Just a spur of the moment thingy. And just in case anyone is wondering the elbow just sits there. It is not attached and can be just taken off. No mods needed! Behaves itself and just stands there.
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## brianj517 (Jul 28, 2006)

Necessity is the mother of all invention, eh Monty? I think I'll drop by the hardware store this weekend as we're expecting rain on Sunday and I have a couple chix in the fridge that I planned on cooking when my kids visit this weekend. Thanks for the idea!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## monty (Jul 28, 2006)

Happy you can use the idea! Just make sure you get the solid one. There are some 90's which are made up of several sections. They won't stand as well as thiis solid one does! Should cost under six bucks! Oh, and put the crimped side to the top.

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 29, 2006)

Great mod Monty

I'm getting a piece like that for my Bandera.

And, um, I ran your plate, and you really should take care of those parking tickets


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2006)

Trust me, dear friend, if I had a problem with that plate i would not have shown it! Otherwise I hope all is well with you!
The Elbow was sitting in a bunch of spare fittings I keep on hand and proved to be a true natural for solving my problem; that being a lot of rain going down the top vent!

And it really is not a true mod. It is an add on. Just set the sucker on top of the vent and leave it!

Hoping all is well with you!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 29, 2006)

Damn Bill,

How many Cops we got in here anyway :cry:


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey , Rodger, relax! Considering my last line of work I DARE anyone to turn up adverse info!
Cheers!
Monty!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 29, 2006)

Great idea Sir Monty- This is my rain cap for my GOSM on rainy days.
Even though I have that nice covered patio-too much smoke causes the smoke detectors in the house to go off.  :oops:


----------



## Dutch (Jul 29, 2006)

I posted a pictorial on the forun on how I made the rain cap a while back. I'll have to see if I can find it again.


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 29, 2006)

No cop here CS. 

Just a Chicagoan

Everyone knows some one, that knows some one.

And your 2 weeks late on your property taxes


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 29, 2006)

yo y,all,
rain is the thing that ruins my smoking plans,,,,
that is the big drawback with my electric on patio......

glad you guys have it rain or shine.


by the way...
if big brother is watching....
i know the nosy peeper is hungry watching me.

HA HA HA cant touch this


----------



## Dutch (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm just a former cop-Military Police, Reserve Police Officer, Deputy Constable (County). Now I just a Site Security Supervisor for a large banking company.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 29, 2006)

walked a few shore patrols myself Dutch.


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2006)

Here's food for thought for all you folks nervous around police personnel; I am not sure how it works elsewhere but in Vermont our radio frequencies are monitored by the Vermont State Police. We can communicate directly with them from ALL of our vehicles. That means dump trucks, bucket loaders, graders and excavators! And of course the many pickups and sedans! 

But here is a more important thought: That could also work FOR you! I have first hand knowledge of that!

We enjoy our thin blue smoke in relative peace and calm because we have the thin blue line between us and God knows what!

Cheers, Everyone!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 29, 2006)

I hear you Monty,

Didn't mean to disrespect the law enforcement types.

Anarchy ain't a pretty thing.

I spent lots of nights in Olangapo City in the Philippines during marshall law. Not a pretty thing


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2006)

Understood and no disrespect taken. I served as a, well. not sure how to say it and stay out of trouble,  well here goes! Before I went into computer related stuff I carried a badge and a gun for our government. Was tested to the ultimate and passed. And immediately sought other work.  Enjoyed a wonderful career behind doors which held stuff I could never let see the light of day! Catch my drift? There are many ways to serve and sometimes I sorta wish I had taken a different path,

Got rid of that headache and now pull levers and direct traffic when needed! Love It!

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 29, 2006)

Me and my old tomcat like to pull some levers too :D


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2006)

Neat piece, Rodger! I'll bet you get a lot of demand for her in your area. Up here she would be fine for burying electrical and communication cable but water has to go a minimum of five and a half feet. More if possible!
Also, most of the Ditch Witch machines areound here are designed more like tillers. That's because there are so many rocks to get around a four wheeled Ditch Witch could not navigate! Thanks for that pic! First time I have seen a piece like that !

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey bud,

It'll dig 8 feet deep and as it's set up right now it digs 10" wide.  Four wheel drive and like a mountain goat.  If the apocalypse came tomorrow, I'd take my 4wd Cummings Dodge 2500 and my ditch witch.  If I couldn't drive through it I could push it out of the way.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 30, 2006)

Rodger, As my Dad (WWII Navy Vet) used to call 'em "Squids with Bats"! :P Of course my Dad loved to tease my Uncle (Retired Marine Corp Officer) with "over 200 years of guarding Navy gates, the Marines have done a fine job- no gates have ever been stolen!
My Uncle's retort was "the Navy wasn't capable of guarding anything that didn't pitch and roll with the deck".  :lol:


----------



## monty (Jul 30, 2006)

Quite the workhorse, Rodger! When the guy I hired to dig my water line came he brought along a Cat 320 excavator. Said he had worked in this area before and knew what needed to be done. He was right! 
    Thanks to New England's most prolific ground crop, rocks, we had to change the route twice and I ended up with a lot of huge boulders sitting on top of my yard. All pink granite! Sold them to a dude from downcountry who owned property on a sharp corner. So I made out.
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL Dutch,

We use to have a lot of fun with our Jarhead brother's too. :mrgreen: 

Monty,

If you had those pink granite boulders down here you could make a killing.  People have gone rock crazy. :roll:


----------



## monty (Jul 30, 2006)

Weeeelllll, trust me, Rodger, when I say that the killing was made in my own back yard! That was seven years ago and the silly flatlander heard that I was getting ready to build a new house and a couple of barns and contacted me to say that if any digging  pulled up more pink rocks he wanted them! Go figure! I'll be gentle!  :mrgreen: 
     Any way you can confirm cherry delivery?
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 1, 2006)

Monty

Real nice idea with the stove pipe..sure would have saved the day here more than once...got to catch up on things here..been on vac..time to get back to the salt mines tonight

Later
Richard


----------



## monty (Aug 1, 2006)

Richard,
    The more I have thouoght about it the more I am convinced that the mod actually helped the process. You see I was able to point the elbow away from the wind. I think this caused a slight vacuum effect which drew more smoke to the meat.
    Going to try it this coming weekend with a couple of butts, some beer can chicken and whatever else falls prey to my devices. (Could be interesting!)
Best O'Luck!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Monty, I think you forgot to add the "BWA HA HA" evil laugh at the end of your sentence. :P
Good luck with your experimenting!


----------



## monty (Aug 1, 2006)

Aw, c'mon, Dutch!  Still trying to make up for my jerky flop! But will otherwise keep the faithful informed!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## starsfaninco (Dec 1, 2006)

You growin pot again there srmonty??  :)  Just kidding.  I too served in the Navy and my fiance is 2nd in charge of guarding all the kiddies and school properties in a suburb of Denver.  Btw, how ya like that dakota?  Mine's a 99 and has had just about every moving part in the drivetrain replaced and at 140k miles is practically brand new now :)

KE


----------



## q3131a (Dec 1, 2006)

That smoker looks too clean... Need to dirty it up a bit. :)


----------



## smokin for life (May 20, 2007)

I like the idea of the elbow. I didn't smoke a couple of times because they said it was going to rain. But it didn't start untill really late in the evening. Now if I had one of those fancy rain blocker's I would of still been able to smoke. I also like the idea of being able to point the opening away from the wind. My 2 cents about the blue smoke.... When I smoked for the first time I over filled my smoker pan I put in. I thought the more smoke the better. NOT!!! After reading a few threads about how much smoke is needed I realized how wrong I was with all that smoke. Now I use just one chunk at a time, and I get a nice Thin Blue Smoke. I was sooo jazzed when I seen it for the first time. I'm getting there, one step at a time.


----------



## monty (May 20, 2007)

Glad you like the idea, Bro!

My little spot in the mountains gets a good deal of rain and frequently it is really heavy; enough to get into the smoker and wash down product. And since I heat with wood I also have spare parts for my wood stove handy. Necessity is the mother of invention. 

The added plus is the wind directional thing. Really helps draw up the smoke and help the whole process. I use it now rain or shine since we always have a W/NW wind blowing.

Happy Smoking 
and
Cheers!


----------



## smokin for life (May 20, 2007)

I hope this doesn't sound too stupid, but what is that elbow called? And do you think I can get it at Home Depot?


----------



## monty (May 20, 2007)

Not a problem, Michael!

It is called an elbow.
It might also be referred to as a "90" as in ninety degree bend.

At any length it is a six inch  stove pipe "elbow" or "90". There are two types generally available. One is jointed and can be twisted to form anywhere from a 45 to a 90 degree angle. Stay away from that one. It is light metal and will pop apart if dropped. And the slightest breeze will knock it over.

The other style is solid 14  or 16 gauge steel. And sometimes rarely found in 18 gauge steel. The piece is solid pipe bent by "crinkling" it around the corner. One end is a full six inches in diameter and the other end is crimped to less than six inches to accomodate joining to the next piece.

The solid piece is heavier and rarely will tip over. The piece you see on my GOSM has stood up to some very stiff Vermont winds and has stood as you see it. It is not secured or fastened in any way. It just sits over the vent.

As for Home Depot carrying it in your area I cannot say for sure. How big is the wood stove business in your area? You might have to either special order the piece (They may want to sell you a case of six) or take a ride into the countryside.

The going price in this area right now is about six bucks.

Hope this helps!

Cheers!


----------



## monty (May 21, 2007)

Sorry I missed this post six months ago! My Dakota is an '01 and runs strong. It has 94K on it and takes everything the Vemont climate can dish out. I run a special winter tire branded "Winter Force" with a special directional agressive tread and the grab is awesome!

Mine is the SLT model with many bells and whistles. Best of all is that it has true universal function in 4WD. Between getting around my own property, answering the call to go plow snow at 3 AM (Think about it, the roads don't get plowed till I get to work!) and hauling a boat and /or a load of wood around my little Dakota is a workhorse I will keep for a long time!

Oh, and no major repairs to this point! Just the normal service.

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 21, 2007)

Nice rain break there SrMonty! I'm sure it'll work well.

Glad to hear you all are having such good luck with your Dakotas. I've got a 92 that I just went over 52k with. Yes you read that right 52,000. Had it's first tune up last summer!


----------



## monty (May 21, 2007)

52K??? That puppy isn't even broken in, yet!
Best of luck with her!

Cheers!


----------



## squeezy (May 30, 2007)

Those birds must have a fun time crawling through that  Dutch


----------



## starsfaninco (May 31, 2007)

Debi, it might be time for new tires.  Not from use, but DRY ROT :)


----------



## monty (Jul 28, 2006)

Here's a pic of a thing I did last weekend while smoking during a rainy day. The pipe is a six inch one piece elbow. Ran my thermometer cable right up through it. The elbow fit right over the GOSM vent and I left it wide open with out any problem. I pointed the vent away from the wind source as you can see by the Thin Blue Smoke.


----------



## bob-bqn (Jul 28, 2006)

That's a great idea Monty! :D


----------



## monty (Jul 28, 2006)

Just a spur of the moment thingy. And just in case anyone is wondering the elbow just sits there. It is not attached and can be just taken off. No mods needed! Behaves itself and just stands there.
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## brianj517 (Jul 28, 2006)

Necessity is the mother of all invention, eh Monty? I think I'll drop by the hardware store this weekend as we're expecting rain on Sunday and I have a couple chix in the fridge that I planned on cooking when my kids visit this weekend. Thanks for the idea!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## monty (Jul 28, 2006)

Happy you can use the idea! Just make sure you get the solid one. There are some 90's which are made up of several sections. They won't stand as well as thiis solid one does! Should cost under six bucks! Oh, and put the crimped side to the top.

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 29, 2006)

Great mod Monty

I'm getting a piece like that for my Bandera.

And, um, I ran your plate, and you really should take care of those parking tickets


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2006)

Trust me, dear friend, if I had a problem with that plate i would not have shown it! Otherwise I hope all is well with you!
The Elbow was sitting in a bunch of spare fittings I keep on hand and proved to be a true natural for solving my problem; that being a lot of rain going down the top vent!

And it really is not a true mod. It is an add on. Just set the sucker on top of the vent and leave it!

Hoping all is well with you!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 29, 2006)

Damn Bill,

How many Cops we got in here anyway :cry:


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey , Rodger, relax! Considering my last line of work I DARE anyone to turn up adverse info!
Cheers!
Monty!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 29, 2006)

Great idea Sir Monty- This is my rain cap for my GOSM on rainy days.
Even though I have that nice covered patio-too much smoke causes the smoke detectors in the house to go off.  :oops:


----------



## Dutch (Jul 29, 2006)

I posted a pictorial on the forun on how I made the rain cap a while back. I'll have to see if I can find it again.


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 29, 2006)

No cop here CS. 

Just a Chicagoan

Everyone knows some one, that knows some one.

And your 2 weeks late on your property taxes


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 29, 2006)

yo y,all,
rain is the thing that ruins my smoking plans,,,,
that is the big drawback with my electric on patio......

glad you guys have it rain or shine.


by the way...
if big brother is watching....
i know the nosy peeper is hungry watching me.

HA HA HA cant touch this


----------



## Dutch (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm just a former cop-Military Police, Reserve Police Officer, Deputy Constable (County). Now I just a Site Security Supervisor for a large banking company.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 29, 2006)

walked a few shore patrols myself Dutch.


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2006)

Here's food for thought for all you folks nervous around police personnel; I am not sure how it works elsewhere but in Vermont our radio frequencies are monitored by the Vermont State Police. We can communicate directly with them from ALL of our vehicles. That means dump trucks, bucket loaders, graders and excavators! And of course the many pickups and sedans! 

But here is a more important thought: That could also work FOR you! I have first hand knowledge of that!

We enjoy our thin blue smoke in relative peace and calm because we have the thin blue line between us and God knows what!

Cheers, Everyone!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 29, 2006)

I hear you Monty,

Didn't mean to disrespect the law enforcement types.

Anarchy ain't a pretty thing.

I spent lots of nights in Olangapo City in the Philippines during marshall law. Not a pretty thing


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2006)

Understood and no disrespect taken. I served as a, well. not sure how to say it and stay out of trouble,  well here goes! Before I went into computer related stuff I carried a badge and a gun for our government. Was tested to the ultimate and passed. And immediately sought other work.  Enjoyed a wonderful career behind doors which held stuff I could never let see the light of day! Catch my drift? There are many ways to serve and sometimes I sorta wish I had taken a different path,

Got rid of that headache and now pull levers and direct traffic when needed! Love It!

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 29, 2006)

Me and my old tomcat like to pull some levers too :D


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2006)

Neat piece, Rodger! I'll bet you get a lot of demand for her in your area. Up here she would be fine for burying electrical and communication cable but water has to go a minimum of five and a half feet. More if possible!
Also, most of the Ditch Witch machines areound here are designed more like tillers. That's because there are so many rocks to get around a four wheeled Ditch Witch could not navigate! Thanks for that pic! First time I have seen a piece like that !

Cheers!
Monty


----------

